# Looking for Room to rent with Expat in Penang



## richardvm

Hi people,

I'm an ozzie looking for an expat with a spare room to rent in Penang. I'll be in Penang only 1/2 the time, my main life is in KL, but i'll need to visit penang regularly for work. If anyone has any ideas, let me know 019 380 1857 or [email protected]

Regards,

Richard.


----------

